# Best carrier for running errands



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm having such a hard time figuring out what is going to work best for us. I'm looking for something that is easy to use to take DS out of the carseat and into a store.

My DS is 9 weeks. He does great in the Moby, but I really hate having to pre tie it before we leave the house.

We also have a ring sling which he doesn't like. I just ordered the Ergo with the new infant insert, but that insert requires you lie the baby down which won't work while taking him out of the car. And, I don't think that the insert is going to work for us....it makes him sit so high that he is right under my chin. I guess I'm too short!

What do you all use? Is there anything that might work better? Or do we just wait until he can use the Ergo sans insert or learns to like the sling? He prefers to be tummy to tummy rather than being cradled.

Thank you!


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm all for a short wrap! If the sling doesn't work out, then a rebozo carry won't either. But you can do a kangaroo! Or you could try putting him on your back- most people wait until later but if you know what you are doing and put in just a few days of good practice, it is safe!


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

have you tried wearing him in the ring sling tummy to tummy like this
http://zolowear.com/WearingSnuggle.aspx


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junipervt* 
have you tried wearing him in the ring sling tummy to tummy like this
http://zolowear.com/WearingSnuggle.aspx

This is how I have worn all 4 of my happy babies! They love it and your guy probably will, too!


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junipervt* 
have you tried wearing him in the ring sling tummy to tummy like this
http://zolowear.com/WearingSnuggle.aspx

I have tried it like that, but it just didn't seem comfortable for either of us. I watched the video on that site and the fabric seems so much more comfortable than the one I have. I got a Maya Wrap ring sling. Are ring slings all that different from each other?


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucifugous* 
I'm all for a short wrap!

Any recommendations for a shorter wrap? I love my Moby but I do think it's too long.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeredithK* 
Are ring slings all that different from each other?


yup, different fabrics & different shoulder styles make for very different fits & feels


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

have you tried to carry him in the ergo w/ his legs froggy style like the newborn front carry here... http://www.babyhawk.com/Instructions/#ncft you don't need to use the insert to do it


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

What about an SSC? A little pricey but so so easy to use.

I am loving my Angelpack LX. I think the Pikkolo is similar, and there's a Babyhawk OhSnap! coming out nowish.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

we used the Pikkolo for the early months and now we use our ergo pretty much all the time. the pikkolo is prettier, though.


----------



## kristac (Aug 2, 2009)

If you like the moby but don't want to tie- what about a baby k'tan ?


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristac* 
If you like the moby but don't want to tie- what about a baby k'tan ?

I never saw one of these. I'm going to look in to it a bit more. It may be a good solution. I can't find too many people talking about it. I'll have to keep researching.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

What about a pouch sling like a hotsling or new native? I like them because it's so easy to pop the baby in and out.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I used a maya wrap sling at that age with my ds and it was a life saver. I think a pouch sling is also a great idea. Can you find a place near you that carries them so you can try them on since fit is very important. I think there are a few places that you can rent carriers too - slingexchange and slingsilove both have things like that I believe


----------



## happyhearts (Jan 10, 2008)

I LOVE the Baby K'Tan!!! As comfy as the moby but MUCH quicker!


----------



## EricaDoula (Apr 23, 2009)

What about a plan bjorn or maybe a sling, like slinglings or hotslings?


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junipervt* 
yup, different fabrics & different shoulder styles make for very different fits & feels

I'm going to expand on this to ask a question. I have made several "slingmemommy" slings by hand, but I'm not extremely happy with my workmanship. For next baby due in a few weeks, I want to buy a good, pretty sling to use for errands and out n about. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't want any padding, and I don't like the shoulder on the Maya.

Input?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thandiwe* 
I'm going to expand on this to ask a question. I have made several "slingmemommy" slings by hand, but I'm not extremely happy with my workmanship. For next baby due in a few weeks, I want to buy a good, pretty sling to use for errands and out n about. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't want any padding, and I don't like the shoulder on the Maya.

Input?

Sleeping Baby Productions does a great shoulder. (Jan has resewn her signature shoulder on some original Maya slings, so you get the pretty fabric with a better shoulder. Also Comfy Joey slings are supposed to have a great hybrid shoulder. I have 2 of her pouches and she's a great seller to work with and answers questions so you find a good fit with your sling.


----------



## jess5377 (Mar 28, 2009)

What about just ditching the insert?

If he won't splay to wrap around your waist, then just froggy him in there sans infant insert.

I'm carrying a 7-week old in the Ergo with no insert, just froggied in and she's happy in there. Sometimes I put a rolled receiving blanket under her feet, so it's a little softer than the Ergo belt or my own belt.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beauchamp* 
Sleeping Baby Productions does a great shoulder. (Jan has resewn her signature shoulder on some original Maya slings, so you get the pretty fabric with a better shoulder. Also Comfy Joey slings are supposed to have a great hybrid shoulder. I have 2 of her pouches and she's a great seller to work with and answers questions so you find a good fit with your sling.

Thanks! I realized I was having a duh pregnancy day and meant to say it was the pleating I didn't like on the shoulders. I will have to check them out, but I think Jan does padding. I bought her pattern a few years back and never ended up following it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine never liked the sling, FYI. I used a podaegi with my tinies, and it worked great. I don't see why the Ergo wouldn't work without an insert, for a two-month-old.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

If you don't like everything about the Ergo, have you looked at the Beco Butterfly? Might suit you better. : )


----------



## greysonsmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaDoula* 
What about a plan bjorn or maybe a sling, like slinglings or hotslings?

Please don't use a Bjorn! It's a "crotch dangler" and not good for babies.

I found the best carrier for me to the Pikkolo. I started using it when DS was 4 months old (he was a 29 week preemie so really he was 2 months old) and I still use it daily now that he is 13 months.

You can even wear it Forward Facing which is great when they are too small for back carries, but want to see the world.


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

seconding Jan's SBP and Comfy Joey suggestions....my absolute fave SSC is a Connecta. Doesn't have the padded waist that was just too bulky for my short frame and it's the only carrier (besides my wraps) that I'm still using with my 3 1/2 yo (and can still carry her 5 1/2 yo brother in it as well.)


----------



## MammaHenErin (Mar 11, 2007)

I loved the baby ktan carrier for this stage. I could even nurse in it.


----------



## hudmom1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a Beco butterfly, hotsling, ring sling, k'tan, and a wrap from my toddler and my fav for my 10 week old is the k'tan. It is so easy to get him in and out quickly in our cold weather, and I can now prop him up a bit to see out which he likes now that he is getting older. They are cheaper on target.com too.


----------



## GentlerBirth (Nov 6, 2006)

Meredith!! It's you! I haven't been on the boards in a while and was so happy to see here (though in real life is much better







) I used a ring sling one of my birth clients made me with baby all froggy style when Elsa was Dylan's age. Later she faced out in it for many months as well. We eventually used a Moby wrap more as she got bigger, but for errands it was just awful. I couldn't keep it tight if I put it on at home, then placed her in it once at the stores. And it got filthy hitting the ground as I kept putting it on over and over when out and about, not to mention the possibility of getting wet here in the Seattle area. I also used a Mei Tai a ton as Elsa got bigger, but have never used it with a newborn. I have been thinking of getting a Buddah Baby. Same concept as a Moby, but in two tube-like pieces so it never hits the ground.
Hope that helps! See you around I hope


----------



## petey44 (Nov 6, 2008)

When my dd was that age, she lived inside her hotsling. I continued using it for most of my errands through about 9 months, when I switched to the Ergo. We had a ring sling too and I hated it. the hotsling just fit better- both for me and for her. Also, I received a basic mei tai when she was about 3-4 months, and I used that for longer walks and such, until the 9 month switch to the Ergo.
The thing that makes the hotsling (and others like it) so great is that it's just a small piece of fabric, with no buckles, ties, etc. It's easy to transport, easy to slip baby in and out, and then, if you're in the middle of a store and you need to take baby out for some reason, you're not left lugging around a huge bulky thing.


----------



## MeredithK (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the wonderful suggestions. I ended up getting a baby k'tan first and then a Pikkolo. The baby k'tan was pretty good and for running quick errands, it's better than the moby. But, I could feel the baby start to get lower and lower the more I wore him.

So, now I have a Pikkolo. I'm not all that in love with it. At least not yet. My guy is so little that I am able to just pop him in it for now but it's not the most comfortable thing I've worn. But, it's still pretty new, so I'm going to keep working at it.

GentlerBirth...it's you!!! Aren't you due any day now? It was so nice to hear from you. Of course I'm on here...I don't know what I would do without these forums!


----------



## GentlerBirth (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Meredith! I was due in 4 days, but just had my baby this afternoon! I'll try to post his birth story in the next few days







Long story short, 9lbs 6oz, posterior baby- ouch! Born at home after 9 hours with my amazing midwife, doula partner, and hubby in attendance. Baby Ben looks like a little, er, big elf! Can't wait for you to meet him


----------



## snow girl (Jan 21, 2010)

I loved using a pouch sling with my kids when I went into stores. I never would be caught holding that heavy car seat. I love my pouch sling from Slings and Baby Things. My friend just ordered one from them and they have a place on the inside of the sling that you can nurse your baby without taking them out. I wish they had that when I used my sling.


----------

